# Brush Guards / Push Guard?



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

I have searched all over the internet and can not find anything.



I have seen those MTM pictures from a few years ago on a tan Allroad with the Chrome push bar and was wondering if anyone knew of anywhere to get one.


They are not on the MTM website anymore and no other company I have seem makes them.


----------



## allroadmtl (Aug 11, 2009)

*Gaurd*

All custom made, there was a thread on another site claiming it was hand made. Looks ugly too!


----------



## allroadmtl (Aug 11, 2009)

*Guard*

All custom made, there was a thread on another site claiming it was hand made. Looks ugly too!


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

to each is their own I kind of like it but it has to be done right.


----------

